# Ya gots your Tickets??



## Ken N Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

Mega Lottery...... *$850 Million*.

Power Ball......... *$730 Million*.

Ya can't win if ya don't play!!!! (thank you Stimulus$$)


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 19, 2021)

I always have tickets to both no matter how much the jackpot is.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 19, 2021)

They don’t sell lottery tickets in Utah


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 20, 2021)

No Mega winner!! Friday will be *$970 Million*!!!


----------



## terry123 (Jan 20, 2021)

Got mine!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 20, 2021)

DID ANY OF YOU WIN????


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 20, 2021)

Seriously how does one bank that much if in America the FDIC is good for a max $250,000? Why play the lottery with the highest odds against winning?


----------



## jerry old (Jan 20, 2021)

The big bucks get attention, been waiting for tv quiz show to follow suit with 10-20, million-apparently there not going to raise their limits.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 21, 2021)

Power Ball was won so now its just mega million with a high amount!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 21, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Seriously how does one bank that much if in America the FDIC is good for a max $250,000? Why play the lottery with the highest odds against winning?


I will answer that after I win!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 21, 2021)

I play the lottery. I have never won, but who knows maybe I will win someday.


----------



## Knight (Jan 21, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Seriously how does one bank that much if in America the FDIC is good for a max $250,000? Why play the lottery with the highest odds against winning?


Because there is a chance of winning IF you play. As for FDIC with that many millions does it really matter?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 21, 2021)

Knight said:


> Because there is a chance of winning IF you play. As for FDIC with that many millions does it really matter?


But where do you put it? In your socks? If one manages their money when they are working they won't have to waste their money on fools games. The majority of big winners are broke three years later.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 21, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> But where do you put it?


Insulate the walls in your home.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jan 21, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> They don’t sell lottery tickets in Utah


We used to take turns driving the 40 miles to the Idaho border, I won $100 once.  Didn't try often but I think the $100 was totally reinvested over a few months.  That was illegal, but we threw caution to the wind.  (Running book).  Pari mutuel horse races in Wyoming - 80 miles, casino gambling or sportsbetting in Nevada - 175 miles.  Lottery in Idaho - 40 miles, life has it's hurdles but we persevered.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 21, 2021)

I would rather put the money I would use to buy the tickets in the slot machines. More fun losing at least you can watch it go.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 21, 2021)

My sis and I go to the casinos when I visit her.  We take X amount of dollars.  Enough to play the slots and have a nice dinner and go back to her house.  I think of it as entertainment!  As far as the lotto goes, I get a ticket every week and enjoy it.  Quite a few times I have the mega ball only. I don't get out much and a friend gets my lotto when she gets hers and I pay her back.

If I ever won, I think about all the good I could do with it to help other folks.  I don't need a huge house or anything like that.  I would like a little 3 bedroom house on a couple of acres.  I would not give my kids or relatives huge sums of money but I would help them when they needed it.  I probably would not tell many people that I won in order to keep away the wrong folks that would take advantage.  I would consult a financial advisor and lawyer and set up a trust.

It would be a huge responsibility to handle it carefully.  But I was born in December and my sign is known for being frugal as I am now!!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 21, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> We used to take turns driving the 40 miles to the Idaho border, I won $100 once.  Didn't try often but I think the $100 was totally reinvested over a few months.  That was illegal, but we threw caution to the wind.  (Running book).  Pari mutuel horse races in Wyoming - 80 miles, casino gambling or sportsbetting in Nevada - 175 miles.  Lottery in Idaho - 40 miles, life has it's hurdles but we persevered.


Sending you a PM


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 21, 2021)

I don't play the lottery but good luck to everyone here who does.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 22, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> But where do you put it? In your socks? If one manages their money when they are working they won't have to waste their money on fools games. The majority of big winners are broke three years later.





Keesha said:


> Insulate the walls in your home.


----------



## Knight (Jan 22, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> But where do you put it? In your socks? If one manages their money when they are working they won't have to waste their money on fools games. The majority of big winners are broke three years later.


If one manages their money while working what makes you think they will not manage 
Mega Lottery...... *$850 Million*.

Power Ball......... *$730 Million*.

If won?

It there a way to verify your claim of  

"The majority of big winners are broke three years later."


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 22, 2021)

terry123 said:


> My sis and I go to the casinos when I visit her.  We take X amount of dollars.  Enough to play the slots and have a nice dinner and go back to her house.  I think of it as entertainment!  As far as the lotto goes, I get a ticket every week and enjoy it.  Quite a few times I have the mega ball only. I don't get out much and a friend gets my lotto when she gets hers and I pay her back.
> 
> If I ever won, I think about all the good I could do with it to help other folks.  I don't need a huge house or anything like that.  I would like a little 3 bedroom house on a couple of acres.  I would not give my kids or relatives huge sums of money but I would help them when they needed it.  I probably would not tell many people that I won in order to keep away the wrong folks that would take advantage.  I would consult a financial advisor and lawyer and set up a trust.
> 
> It would be a huge responsibility to handle it carefully.  But I was born in December and my sign is known for being frugal as I am now!!


I think the winners are published


----------



## Pecos (Jan 22, 2021)

I got them, but am not holding my breath.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 22, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I think the winners are published


Depends on the state if they are published.  You can look it up in Texas but I read that in Maryland you can opt not to.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 22, 2021)

Mega Million is now one billion!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 22, 2021)

deleted placed on wrong place


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2021)

*ONE WINNER* in Michigan...


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 23, 2021)

The good thing is the lesser prizes should be worth more with a jack pot like that.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 12, 2021)

Yet no winners here! Shocking!


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 12, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> *ONE WINNER* in Michigan...


Key word, "One". Subtract that number from the one applied to that millions blown on loser tickets.


----------

